# A New Friend



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

As some of you know I lost my sweetheart of over 13 years, Dizzy several weeks ago. I want to thank you all again for helping me process my grief in the most painful of times. I also wanted to do something to honor my boy's life so I looked into volunteering at a local no-kill shelter. It was there that I met Charlie, a bundle of ferocious kitten energy.

Once again my heart was stolen by a 4 legged sneak! It's been less than a week now but he is settling in nicely. After much 'kitten-proofing' my place I feel comfortable leaving him to go to work. I really look forward to him showing me his character as it develops, he is a VERY talkative little boy.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

He looks very sweet and loving. May your bond grow stronger each and every day.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oooh, what a face! You're in for it now! (teasing!) Happy for you. A home that has lost the housecat is a very empty place indeed. May Charlie be with you for many years!


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh yeah I AM in for it! He is a demon I forgot how much energy they have to burn off. I will not be sleeping late for the foreseeable future haha. Just when I think I have tired him out he launches another attack. Kitty power to the MAX!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

He is adorable! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats! Wow! Charlie's a very handsome boy! Gorgeous big eyes....so happy for you, lucky you!


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you all. Charlie is your typical 6 mo. old kitty- basically a 9 yr old with claws :surprise:

Learning what "good boy" "NO!" and his name is while I spoil him rotten. 

He's a blanket sucker which is new for me. VERY vocal, maybe a bit of Siamese in him haha.

Yes, my house is a happy one again!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so happy for you DizzysDad! What an adorable face - he looks very, very inquisitive! He must be keeping you quite busy!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

A good friend. And not shy. Lucky you. May your days together be filled with joy.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Well after only 10 days Charlie is opening up and trusting me quite well. I don't know much about his history other than he was in the shelter for a month and was picked up off the street. Many of the strays in my neighborhood interact with the people who feed them; it's largely Hispanic here in West New York and many leave food out and accept the cats which makes some of them approachable. I think Charlie was one of those. He wasn't scared when I brought him home, did not hide and spends much of his time next to me. I had him fixed before I took him home, I only wish they had clipped his nails haha :surprise: But he even play fights much better after this short time and allows me the honor of tickling his belly (for short periods). So we all know how big that is! He's picking up on my inflections and for me consistency is the key. That and of course tolerance. One thing I made sure of was not comparing him to Dizzy. That would be unfair to us both. I want him to be his 'own man' as he grows with me and keep that special place in my heart for my Diz as he was.

Caring for a cat can be a wonderful experience!:laugh:


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I love the box picture. Somewhere I have a snap of one of mine like that - from many years ago. Always makes me smile when I find it.

Glad he is settling in well, he's a pretty thing!


----------

